# Guess the item and win a free Switcher!



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

As the title says, guess what the pictures contains and if right, you will get a free 0/27 switcher.

Rules:

- You have to guess what the item is and what it belongs to! (Have to get both parts.)

- Unlimited guesses.

- Please do not spam this thread.

- If you are the winner, please post a picture of the switcher on your layout or display or whatever. Showing you have received the engine. (On this thread)

- One winner!

Description: The switcher has a Postwar Lionel chassis, looks to be in very good condition. (Needs to be greased/etc. Good and easy project for a beginning hobbyist.)The shell is a repo of a Lionel 53 Rio Grande Snow Plow. Overall it will be a great runner to whoever wins this competition. 

Reason I'm getting rid of it? I don't like to have repo shells in my collection so I came up with this idea.

My collection: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12638

I will ship the switcher for FREE!

There are no strings attached to this. I'm not selling anything, and this thread is for fun only.

I hope no one gets this right away! (If this thread last for more than a month, I will put everyones name in a hat (Everyone that has guessed) and will randomly pick a name!)

Please view pictures and good luck guessing!!! Remember to have fun! 

















































































- Jason


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I guess roller bearings for a crank or drive shaft or both, in a diesel


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Inner and outer roller bearings on a rail car wheelset...that spinny thingie on the end of the axle...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Rollerbearings off of a steamer conneting rods.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

You guys are good, but it has nothing to do with trains...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm guessing they're alignment dowels from a large diesel engine. Possibly from main caps.

Carl


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Roller bearing from a nautical crank (ship)

Craig


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

bearings that belong to a rr push cart.

I have since learned that cylindrical bearings are not common in rr use, except Germany.

I had a Subaru that had cylidrical wheel bearings, or was it a Beetle?
The Hot Rod Beetles did have bearing cranks. Also four pins like a bearing to align the crank with the flywheel.

You can tell I love guessing.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bearing rollers for sure but they could be off anything from a Drill Rig to a Fairground ride!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just to get my name in the hat, I guess it is cylindrical rollers off a................................. machine?

The size difference and odd numbers are confusing me.
Are they the correct total of rollers or did you leave some out?
*
*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rollers out of a printer?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rollers out of a copy machine?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cylindrical rollers out of a big electric engine?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Edd you have to say, wind generator. That is the only thing I can think of that would use a large 1 lb bearing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Getting my guesses in.

Cylindrical bearings out of a washing machine?

A farm tractor?

A wood chipper?

An airplane engine?hwell:

Edit,
OK wind generator?
If that is it T and I will split the prize.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Something in a submarine?

Cylindrical bearings out of a gun turret on a Navel ship?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Being 1 pound, they're from something really big! I'd say an earth moving device, say a large bulldozer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

California needs water, so I would say a big pump. 

To steal John"s idea of a buldozer, a tank!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Used for a big water mill wheel?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a sound stage bearing to move around doors and platforms for the Price is Right!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bearings from a Wind turbine engine?
Must have some big bearings in those.

Or is that what you meant T? Wind generator engine?

Even though wind turbine engine would be different? Right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bearings for the hanger bay doors on CVN Ronald Reagan?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Bearing from the Cern particle accelerator?

Maybe a roller from a safe door? Or some kind of transfer table? Industrial tumbler?

Craig


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Assumptions: 
The items are some type of roller bearing. Looks similiar to a Google find of an INA Spherical Roller Bearing. Have to say its an assumption simply because there is no confirmation it is bearing, yet, from our game's host.

According to the Wuxi Boxin Bearing Co. website, applications include "wheel.large size argriculture machinery.main shaft of machine tool.deceleration device of railway gear roll machine".

Possible Clues:
1. Our guessing game's host lives in California and is in college. 
2. Based on the size of the fuse he used as a load on a flat car from a previous post in which he stated he received the fuse from his father; his father is either an engineer or works in an industry that uses larger equipment. So, we can assume he has access to industrial sized objects that are not easily available to everyone else. 
3. Based on his liking of and the meticulous appearance and organization of his trains, we can make a guess that he is either an engineering student himself, or at the very least is studying a science of some sort vice an art in college.

My guess: 
These are roller bearings for either the door of an astronomical observetory or the bearings for the movement of the telescope itself.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My guess: 
These are roller bearings for either the door of an astronomical observatory or the bearings for the movement of the telescope itself.


Good guess.:thumbsup:

I wonder if that is all of them for whatever they go to or if he left some out?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> Bearings from a Wind turbine engine?
> Must have some big bearings in those.
> 
> Or is that what you meant T? Wind generator engine?
> ...


A wind power generator, they make them large today I saw one on a ship for transport, huge.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

We have a winner. Give me a second to reply!

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

dablaze said:


> Roller bearing from a nautical crank (ship)
> 
> Craig


Craig-

You were on the right track. They were from a ship!



T-Man said:


> bearings that belong to a rr push cart.
> 
> I have since learned that cylindrical bearings are not common in rr use, except Germany.
> 
> ...


Not as much as Ed!



D1566 said:


> Bearing rollers for sure but they could be off anything from a Drill Rig to a Fairground ride!


Very True!



big ed said:


> Just to get my name in the hat, I guess it is cylindrical rollers off a................................. machine?
> 
> The size difference and odd numbers are confusing me.
> Are they the correct total of rollers or did you leave some out?
> ...


No, there about 150 of them to one unit.



big ed said:


> Something in a submarine?
> 
> Cylindrical bearings out of a gun turret on a Navel ship?


BINGO! You got the answer!



big ed said:


> Bearings from a Wind turbine engine?
> Must have some big bearings in those.
> 
> Or is that what you meant T? Wind generator engine?
> ...


Good guess!



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Bearings for the hanger bay doors on CVN Ronald Reagan?


Good guess!



dablaze said:


> Bearing from the Cern particle accelerator?
> 
> Maybe a roller from a safe door? Or some kind of transfer table? Industrial tumbler?
> 
> Craig


I didn't know Cern particle accelerator had bearings. I guess I learn something new everyday! 



seabilliau said:


> Assumptions:
> The items are some type of roller bearing. Looks similiar to a Google find of an INA Spherical Roller Bearing. Have to say its an assumption simply because there is no confirmation it is bearing, yet, from our game's host.
> 
> According to the Wuxi Boxin Bearing Co. website, applications include "wheel.large size argriculture machinery.main shaft of machine tool.deceleration device of railway gear roll machine".
> ...


Yes they are a roller bearing!

Yes my father is an Electrical Engineer!

Yes I'm a Junior in college trying to get a Mechanical Engineering degree. 

Your guess is very close. They do move the same way as a telescope would.

That was a very educated guess!

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Winner: Big Ed

Answer: They are bearings off a battleship gun turret from WWII. My father's father was the commander (Something of this sort) at the Ferry Building in San Francisco. He controlled what went on and off the battleships/cargo ships. He tended to collect a lot of interesting items. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_Ferry_Building

Thank you for playing! Everyone had good guesses. I might do another game thread in the future.

Big Ed: PM your address, so I can send this switcher out!

- Jason


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

Yeah ED


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Way to go Ed!

Congrats!

(I would have said a gun turret, but what would I do with Lionel stuff? lol) Yeah right!

I am amazed that it was figured out as soon as it was. I am on a few vintage Harley forums and they pull out old stock parts that nobody figures out even knowing they are Harley!)

Craig


----------



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

My guess is roller bearing from some type of jet engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job Ed. Somewhere I think I still have blueprints for the turrets for 16" guns on battleships, my grandfather was a mechanical engineer and worked on that design! I wonder if they're all blank now...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow I actually guessed it, cool.:thumbsup:
I was running out of guesses.

I don't think they came off the 16" turret, probably a smaller turret?
Cool, Can I have a few?:thumbsup: 
A piece of history.:thumbsup:

Thanks, PW I will get a pm to you.
Awesome!:thumbsup: 

















I couldn't make the picture bigger of the turret, here for interested people,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Iowa_16_inch_Gun-EN.svg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Ed, 
I was thinking the same thing, forget the O switcher (even though it's cool). I want some of the roller bearings!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Big Ed,
> I was thinking the same thing, forget the O switcher (even though it's cool). I want some of the roller bearings!


I was not kidding.
They would make a nice load, or small mix tanks or just look good sitting in a scrap pile.:thumbsup:
Plus if they are from a Battleship you would have a small piece of history on the layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Wow I actually guessed it, cool.:thumbsup:
> I was running out of guesses.
> 
> I don't think they came off the 16" turret, probably a smaller turret?
> ...


They are either from a 9.2 inch or 12 inch turret.
Package will be in the mail Monday. I will PM you the tracking number.



NIMT said:


> Big Ed,
> I was thinking the same thing, forget the O switcher (even though it's cool). I want some of the roller bearings!





big ed said:


> I was not kidding.
> They would make a nice load, or small mix tanks or just look good sitting in a scrap pile.:thumbsup:
> Plus if they are from a Battleship you would have a small piece of history on the layout.:thumbsup:


Guys I would rather not give away my roller bearings. They have been with me since my Grandfather passed away.

- Jason


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is OK, it didn't hurt to ask for a few.

Thanks for the chance to win the Switcher.:thumbsup:

I searched around and thought for 45 minutes, trying to think of what would use them.
It would had have to been a big printer or copy machine Huh?
But you never know.

I then ran across a site that makes the large slewing rings for the turrets and threw that guess in. But the odd number didn't make sense. I had to go somewhere and when I came back I was going to search some more when I noticed I won. Cool.:thumbsup:

Thanks again, I will post a picture like you requested.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a book everyone can read: http://www.scribd.com/doc/12981417/1947-US-Navy-WWII-8-Inch-3-Gun-Turrets-220p :laugh:

Hint: It's about turrets.

- Jason


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

So I take it you don't know if these came from a particular ship? With the USS Iowa in the California news lately, I was wondering if there was a connection to your bearings.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Winner: Big Ed
> 
> Answer: They are bearings off a battleship gun turret from WWII. My father's father was the commander (Something of this sort) at the Ferry Building in San Francisco. He controlled what went on and off the battleships/cargo ships. He tended to collect a lot of interesting items.


Jason,

Just seeing this fun thread now. A HUGE thumbs-up to you for your generosity and the creative way you had our gang put on their thinking caps.

I had the good fortune (and fun memories) to have worked onboard the USS New Jersey (BB-62) when she was being refit and recommisioned for service back in the 1980s's. We stripped and rebuilt just about everything. I worked mostly in one of the engine rooms deep in the ship, but passed back and forth through a 16" gun turret most days coming/going to my station. Those turrets are MASSIVE, and yet the precision and tolerance of the mechanics used to rotate the turret are both mindboggling and ingenius.

Ditto on the prior question ... do you know which ship these came from? (Or what class of battleship they were destined for?)

Regards,

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

eljefe said:


> So I take it you don't know if these came from a particular ship? With the USS Iowa in the California news lately, I was wondering if there was a connection to your bearings.


Nope not from the USS Iowa. See below description to TJ.



tjcruiser said:


> Jason,
> 
> Just seeing this fun thread now. A HUGE thumbs-up to you for your generosity and the creative way you had our gang put on their thinking caps.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have/had an interesting career! Though we don't know exactly what Battleship the bearing came from we believe they came from the USS Maryland. 

Link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Maryland_(BB-46)

No way we can really know.  Wherever they came from, they make a cool/interesting freight for model trains.

- Jason


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

It's always cool having battleship parts!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the "Maryland" info, Jason. Quite fascinating history!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks for the "Maryland" info, Jason. Quite fascinating history!
> 
> TJ


Do you think you would have guessed the gun turret, TJ?

Did you work on them?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably not.

Not lucky enough to work on the turrets ... only passed through them on my way down to the bowels of the engine room. I was a skinny young kid at the time ... my superiors deemed me the perfect size to crawl into the condensers and scrape out all of the old sea-creature muck. A true Dirty Jobs moment!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I received the #53 this week.
It is sitting in the yard drawing quite a crowd.

I got a crew cleaning it up and servicing it.:thumbsup:
We are bringing in the crane to lift the body off.









The boss of the yard wants to repaint it with the CNJ name.
His secretary is taking notes.
What do you think? CNJRR?









I can't wait till the next snowstorm.


Sorry for the delay in posting.
Thanks again PW.:thumbsup:


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> I received the #53 this week.
> It is sitting in the yard drawing quite a crowd.
> 
> I got a crew cleaning it up and servicing it.:thumbsup:
> ...


I'm glad your enjoying it! 

I never test ran that engine. By any chance did it run?:laugh:

- Jason


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> I'm glad your enjoying it!
> 
> I never test ran that engine. By any chance did it run?:laugh:
> 
> - Jason


I thought it ran!
If it don't run I am shipping it back!



I have been working on my ROCK adding waterfalls and have stuff sitting all over my rails.
My ROCK, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314

I have a lot of metal sitting on the rails maybe later I will clean it up some and test it, stayed tuned.
Thanks for the uncoupler track piece too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It runs fine, changes direction nice too.:thumbsup: 
These engines never ran very fast from day one. 
Good for pulling 4 or 5 cars. I will put it through a test.

I am sure it will benefit from a thorough cleaning and servicing. 

OK, instead of CNJRR for a new name, one of the workers suggested Bethlehem Steel. It is black and yellow already.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed -- looks great, and I'm glad to see the little gang guys giving her the super-lube job.

Jason -- thumbsup on on a very fun offering / contest. Nicely done!

TJ


----------

